# Joshue Tree Np Was Great!



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We had a great time this past weekend at JTNP. I don' t know what we were expecting, but we both thought that it exceeded our expectations. The weather was just perfect- warm and dry during the day (about 65) and just crisp enough overnight and in the mornings. We stayed at Jumbo Rocks campground- we got there mid-day on Friday and we heard at the Visitor center that the camps were filling up and indeed, it was. We found what ended up being a great spot for us, albeit a tight parking job with the truck, but worked out just fine. The site backed up to rocks so we had a great time climbing over these "jumbo rocks" Just beautiful. We also went on a tour of the Keys Ranch, very fascinating and we saw a Bighorn sheep. We also went on a 4x4 geology driving tour, (you drive yourself) and there are many other hiking, biking and 4x4 places to go. The sunsets were awesome, and just in general, it was a great place and a fun weekend.







Also the sites were $5 per night. But after March 1st, its going up to $10 at this spot and up to $15 or $20 in some other ones. 
We looked at a few other campgrounds and we loved Hidden Valley, but its smaller in the number of spaces and the limit is 25'. We did see some spaces that would work for us, but we overheard someone saying to get into here you basically have to come up and pay for the spot on Tuesday if you want it for the weekend b/c its so popular. Jumbo rocks does have some back in sites, but more of the larger sites were "parallel parking" for lack of a better term, but really, our site worked out great.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, very cool looking place. Gotta convince the wife to give it a go one of these days. That and Death Valley in the spring are of interest to me. Nice pictures too. Kinda looks like the moon


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

It's a great place. Those are great pics. Glad you had such a good time.

John


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad you had a great trip. That's one of the places I want to see as well. That Outback sure looks great !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Looks like a fun place to get away with the family. Someone is on top of one of the larger rocks in your second picture...I'm not sure I'd ever get my kids to stop climbing on them....but then again why would I want them to?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful Matt! Those rocks are amazing








Thanks for posting pictures, I had no idea it would look like that








Any idea which campground would be able to handle our 28krs?


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

That sounded like a great trip. Joshua tree looks like a great place to camp. Did you see any coyotes?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

MattS said:


> We stayed at Jumbo Rocks campground-


The place looks nice, but I wonder where they got the name?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

AWESOME!








Thanks for posting!

MaeJae


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

skippershe said:


> That sounded like a great trip. Joshua tree looks like a great place to camp. Did you see any coyotes?


We only heard coyotes. We did see a gray fox at the Keys Ranch.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What a great looking place! Beautiful. Not sure I'd want to take my TT there (no hookups, you see) but it sure is nice to look at.

Glad you had such a good itme.

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

What a beautiful place to camp! Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think our quality of camping suffered at all w/o hookups- we had plenty of water for showers, heat, lots of battery life, too


----------

